# Another C40



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

2003 ordered w/o HP stays and with AD10 paint from Mike Perry at Maestro.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Tecnos 2000*

Bought this NOS one for $450 on EBay. Just finished doing the Frame Saver bit and will finish frame prep this weekend. Goal is to get is built up and on the road around the beginning of March. No rush as the weather's wet in London.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Beautiful rides boneman!*

I'm expecting my C-50 sometime in June. I went with the classic Mapei AD10 paint scheme. I would like to thank you again for helping me with the questions I had with paint and components. Oh yeah, I know your going to use that Colnago fork on your new steed! I can't wait to see it when you finally have it built. That was definately a good find!


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Good choice in color*



SPINDAWG said:


> I'm expecting my C-50 sometime in June. I went with the classic Mapei AD10 paint scheme. I would like to thank you again for helping me with the questions I had with paint and components. Oh yeah, I know your going to use that Colnago fork on your new steed! I can't wait to see it when you finally have it built. That was definately a good find!


You buy it in the States or overseas? Don't let the long wait kill you although June feels like a long way off from today. Post some pics when you've got it set up. I'll be very interested to see a C-50 in AD10.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Bought it from Mike at Maestros*

He's been very helpful with my purchase. He has sent me numerous photos of C-40s with that paintscheme, and they are so beautiful! That paint scheme shows alot of the carbon.Plus Mike has been very patient with me in my selections of components and you can tell he really knows his stuff about bikes. He has really settled my nerves about ordering overseas.He has even called and talked to me a couple of times and thats pretty cool. June seems like eternity, but this bike is well worth the wait. You can't rush quality.
Best regards 
Joe


----------

